

Show HN: Man-page viewer for iPhone/iPad (my second app) - kaolinite
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/manuals/id957578357

======
kaolinite
I've been learning iOS development recently (in Swift) and have been trying to
create a few simple apps that teach me something and are (hopefully) fairly
useful.

This is my second iOS app (and my first iPad app). Hopefully someone will find
it useful, I've already used it quite a bit.

Have written a tiny bit about it here: [http://timdavies.io/blog/manuals-
app](http://timdavies.io/blog/manuals-app)

------
phatak-dev
Can i know which source you ended up using for man page?

~~~
kaolinite
They're the latest man pages from Ubuntu. I'm planning to add the FreeBSD and
OS X man pages soon.

